# 18 to 20 inches in nh!!!!



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

wow i know i was wishing for snow but 18-20 with 60mph winds and 4 inches per hour here..... going to be a LOOOONG few days


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

cant beleave we went from no snow to a once in a 5 year storm.... i dont remember the last time we got 20 inches.. i think it was in the 90's and i think i SCREWED my self on my contracts... never figured on 20 inches lol YOU LIVE AND YOU LEARN


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*finally!!!!!!*

Im excited....finally predicting a actual storm for NH. I saw 9-18 inches prdeicted for our area, nashua - manchvagas....but they keep saying that can change quickly and increase....Ohh yeah, if your overloaded, I may be able to help, I have a route in Hudson and Litchfield right by the manchvagas airport.....feel free to reach out if you really in trouble.ussmileyflag


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

dang it...we are only gonna get 1-3 .....the 3-6 is missing us by 50 miles give or take


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

frostyballz;1168914 said:


> Im excited....finally predicting a actual storm for NH. I saw 9-18 inches prdeicted for our area, nashua - manchvagas....but they keep saying that can change quickly and increase....Ohh yeah, if your overloaded, I may be able to help, I have a route in Hudson and Litchfield right by the manchvagas airport.....feel free to reach out if you really in trouble.ussmileyflag


Hey thanks will do!. us NH guys gotta stay together haha.. my dad is a retired vet and has a f250 with a 8ft snowdog so im SURE he will be itching to help till i can get a bigger truck lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. However, I don't want too much to fall in the lakes region of NH. That will slow the ice from thickening.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

ehh unfortunately i dont have a sled.. nor have i ever been on 1..... ya go figure.... a nh kid never been on a snow machine hahaha... and ice fishing is tooo damn cold.... the only thing i do after a storm is bill it and sleep ahhaha


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Banksy;1169001 said:


> That's awesome. However, I don't want too much to fall in the lakes region of NH. That will slow the ice from thickening.


Lake that i'm on most of the time in southern NH is good to go for the sleds! I don't know what its like further north!

Why can't we just get 4", have one push for the storm and be done! I have a headache already


----------

